# Rabbit Picture Thread! - Share those cutie pies!



## BunBun71 (Apr 15, 2020)

This thread is for sharing pictures of your rabbits. 
You can do what ever rabbit you want - Any age, size, breed, sex, etc.  

I will share pictures of BunBun later. 

- BunBun71


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m really bored and it’s 2 in the morning so here’s a picture of Apollo and I chilling on the floor! If you can’t see it, Apollo is that little blob near the bottom middle of the photos. He is 1 years old and a mini Rex. He’s about 5lb.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 16, 2020)

They are cute.


----------



## nicolekline97 (May 25, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> This thread is for sharing pictures of your rabbits.
> You can do what ever rabbit you want - Any age, size, breed, sex, etc.
> 
> I will share pictures of BunBun later.
> ...


----------



## BunBun71 (May 25, 2020)

Cute bun.


----------



## Janie Hall (May 26, 2020)

Cute. Here's my cutie pie Azure and her dog she has tried for days to get her dog to play and finally he does


----------



## BunBun71 (May 26, 2020)

That is a funny picture. But I love them.


----------



## Janie Hall (May 26, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> That is a funny picture. But I love them.


They r definitely buds


----------



## BunBun71 (May 26, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Juste (May 26, 2020)

My favourite photo of Diva


----------



## BunBun71 (May 26, 2020)

Lol. I love that she Is sticking her tongue out.


----------



## Juste (May 26, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Lol. I love that she Is sticking her tongue out.


Caught at perfect moment


----------



## nicolekline97 (May 26, 2020)

Juste said:


> My favourite photo of Diva
> View attachment 48151


Oh my heart!!!!


----------



## Janie Hall (May 26, 2020)

*adorable *


----------



## Mac189 (May 27, 2020)

Willa being a cuddle loaf and "helping" with some homework and my first meeting with Foxwell almost nine months ago... He is so sweet and gets cuddlier everyday... I'm forever indebted to the young girl who found him as a stray and spent months feeding him and gaining his trust so she could take him to the shelter where we met. It was love at first sight!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 27, 2020)

Awwwww I'm glad she rescued her. 
I love the rabbit. ❤❤


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 10, 2020)

Sharing pics of my late Musti and the new nameless lop who is his "filler"
Any name ideas for the new grey lop?


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Aug 6, 2020)

Here is Jazz(lynne Cecile)!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Aug 6, 2020)

Pouting after a nail trim.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 7, 2020)

Lümi my adorable half lop boy being cosy sleeping everywhere, also against my foot.


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Aug 7, 2020)

My LittleMiss MooMoo and her big fat fluffy fuzzer, Olly Ollie Oxen Free


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Aug 7, 2020)

My big fat fluffy fuzzer with his little brother SmurphyMurphy CooperTrooper Pooper


----------



## Mehidk (Aug 7, 2020)

Tucked her in for her afternoon nap


----------



## Cashew (Aug 8, 2020)

Mr. Cashew


----------



## BunnyBit (Aug 8, 2020)

I was supposed to be the one sleeping but he decided to get into my blanket and plopped himself on his side.
#BunnyAsh


----------



## Spectralmoon (Aug 11, 2020)

Little Starlight wedged between her frozen bottle and her new toy, with sassy ears a-spinnin'
.


----------



## sumashollands (Aug 11, 2020)

sharing pictures of Lopsy, she was scared of everything when I first got her. She is better now, though still a skittish rabbit. I hope she will get better eventually.


----------



## Toffee and Valentina (Aug 11, 2020)

She's a cutie pie


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Aug 12, 2020)

My poor little fella was abandoned at 6 months old after experiencing a horrible start in life and witnessing his partner being drowned  the peole were going to do the same to him, but they couldn't catch him so they opened the door, and out he ran  
The photo is of him after he first got to my house in quarentine till I could get him fixed, his forever safe home.
He was so timid and whenever I went to put my hand near him, he'd back out sooo fast, just like a shrimp does in water. 

He has come a LONG way in his 3 yrs I've had him, but he still won't allow me to do anything but give him a few quick pets when I give him good morning treats. 
I understand where he's coming from and I respect that. 
In turn he is happy.. stretches out while having a laze, comes when called, Binky's and zooms around the house every morning. I'm happy I'm able to give him a happy rest of life


----------



## RunnyBabbit (Aug 12, 2020)

This is Farley
I want to foster him but still need to convince my parents. He's already neutered and house trained. This is his description:
_"One of our first buns, Farley came to us from Suncoast Humane Society. He was quickly adopted by a wonderful family who later found him a girlfriend. Unfortunately, the love of his bunlife passed away recently, and Farley has been a little lost without her. His girlfriend was a dominant female, and he had no problem letting her be in control. To make things, worse, his human family is undergoing a very big lifestyle change, and have had to make the hard decision to return him to us.

Farley has a quiet, reserved personality. OK, let's be honest--he's a grumpy old manbun. He takes some time to warm up to new humans, but once you earn his trust, he is a little lover! He is very adventurous and curious once he gets comfortable in his environment, so you must be patient and understanding with him.

His favorite treats are dried cranberries and apples, and he likes chewing on pinecones. He has lived with cats and dogs, and gets along with them fine."







_


----------



## alizmar (Aug 13, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> This thread is for sharing pictures of your rabbits.
> You can do what ever rabbit you want - Any age, size, breed, sex, etc.
> 
> I will share pictures of BunBun later.
> ...


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 13, 2020)

Everyones pets are adorable.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## HalaBuns (Aug 16, 2020)

My baby G, chilling after her afternoon snack .

Not so impressed with mummy insisting on giving her a mini Mohawk


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Aug 16, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> This thread is for sharing pictures of your rabbits.
> You can do what ever rabbit you want - Any age, size, breed, sex, etc.
> 
> I will share pictures of BunBun later.
> ...


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Aug 16, 2020)

Our new 4 months old Fleming Roger


----------



## Nuage (Aug 16, 2020)

Oreo being crazy!


----------



## HalaBuns (Aug 17, 2020)

Fur’s on fleek after a long combing session this morning 

Hazel (or Kiki when she’s being sass) is scared of pretty much everything but just looooooves being brushed. We’ve not been together long, so our grooming time has been wonderful for bonding. I feel she’s finally starting to trust me this week


----------



## HalaBuns (Aug 17, 2020)

Their colourings are so similar to my two ☺


----------



## sumashollands (Aug 23, 2020)

Two week old Holland Lop kit. so roly poly. I absolutely adore him or her already!


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 24, 2020)

sumashollands said:


> Two week old Holland Lop kit. so roly poly. I absolutely adore him or her already!


Your little bunny is adorable. 
So sweet and little.


----------



## Penelope01 (Aug 25, 2020)

This is my little bunny Stella


----------



## Nuage (Aug 25, 2020)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Penelope01 (Aug 25, 2020)

HJ :) said:


> Aww, so cute!


Thankyou


----------



## Drk_exoticsun (Aug 25, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> This thread is for sharing pictures of your rabbits.
> You can do what ever rabbit you want - Any age, size, breed, sex, etc.
> 
> I will share pictures of BunBun later.
> ...


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Aug 25, 2020)

These rabbits are sooooo cute!!

These are my rabbits! Lincoln and Lucina! They are a fixed male and female pair. Lincoln is a Lionhead/Sable Point, and Lucina (second photo) is a Holland Lop/Satin Cross.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 25, 2020)

Here is Theo, my 3-year-old Mini Rex.

In the second picture, you can see how bad he needs his nails clipped . He is just so flinchy! It makes it so hard! Do you think that these will make it easier?


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 (Aug 25, 2020)

My bun bun floping (sorry about camera quality)


----------



## Jaimeh761 (Aug 25, 2020)

This is my little love Roberto Conejo. He's 5 months old. Mini rex. First rabbit I've had since I was a young kid. Can't believe how much I love this bunny.


----------



## Penelope01 (Aug 26, 2020)

He is a beautiful bunny! Good luck with him


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 26, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Here is Theo, my 3-year-old Mini Rex.
> 
> In the second picture, you can see how bad he needs his nails clipped . He is just so flinchy! It makes it so hard! Do you think that these will make it easier?


He's adorable! I think that if you have the standard nail clippers that work for all buns, you can just use those. I don't believe that the ones in the link will make it any easier. Bribe him with treats and cuddles if you can, maybe ask for your parents' help on gently holding him still?
Lümi, that sneaky litlle bug, found wallpaper didn't he?


----------



## Jaimeh761 (Aug 26, 2020)

Penelope01 said:


> He is a beautiful bunny! Good luck with him


Thank you! He's a handful, but we love him.


----------



## snugs206 (Aug 27, 2020)

This is our buddy Havana! Would sell his soul for food! lol


----------

